# برنامج لحساب الكا بل الكهربائي



## فليح رضوان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هدا عبارت عن برنامج لحساب مساحت الكابل اسمه TOPmatic حجمه 1.65 Mg
لتحميل هدا هو الرابط
http://www.topcable.com/c_actualidad.php?pId=3025


----------



## amsaad (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لهذا البرنامج الجيد*

 لكم جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم برنامج جيد​


----------



## amsaad (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

لك جزيل الشكر أخي برنامج جيد:77:​


----------



## محمد جزائر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## رويال1 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو أن تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## moboray (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## Saber Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks for your effort , but page can not found , Please upload the link with the program again


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) شكرا علي المشاركة


----------



## العاصفي (17 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل ، ارجو التأكد منه


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2009)

لك كل النجاح والتقدم 
وشكرا


----------



## فليح رضوان (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عايكم
لمن يريد البرنامج لقد وضعته في هدا الملف المرفق


----------



## sayed eltoukhy (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس ربنا يجعلو في ميزانك


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (25 يناير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا كثيرا وفيرا لك


----------



## moboray (3 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## bryar (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرلئع


----------



## eng\ahmedsobhy (6 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مش شغال يا باشا


----------



## فليح رضوان (6 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عايكم
لمن يريد البرنامج لقد وضعته في هدا الملف المرفق*


----------



## أبونوافل (28 أبريل 2019)

بارك الله فيك


----------

